# Is anyone using registrydomains.com as a domain registrar?



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I registered a domain name at registrydomains.com ten years ago and have been satisfied up until now. I hadn't logged into their service for several months but when I tried to last week, it wouldn't allow me to log in (I wanted to make some changes to the DNS records). Email to their support address has gone unanswered and the published telephone number has been disconnected. 

I wonder if they have gone out of business. I can't even transfer to another registrar since the domain is locked. Does anyone know what is going on?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Are you going here?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## E43509 (Aug 31, 2011)

My account is hosed too? I've left emails and ticket via faqsupport and not response. I'm not sure what to do next? 
Did you ever get a response?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I only ever use Dreamhost anymore.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

E43509 said:


> My account is hosed too? I've left emails and ticket via faqsupport and not response. I'm not sure what to do next?
> Did you ever get a response?


I never did but solved the problem (I will PM you with the details).

Since they were unresponsive (I suspect the company is out of business), I decided to registrar with a different registrar. Since my domain was locked I needed them to release it (which presented somewhat of a catch-22). It turns out that registrydomains is a reseller for enom.com. It was a bit of an effort, but I was able to get enom to unlock the domain and issue me a code allowing me to transfer to a new registrar. It would have been easier to transfer to enom.com, but their registration fees are much higher than the competition.

Does anyone else remember the good old days when domain registrations were much simpler (and free)?


----------



## E43509 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks Bob, 
Your gave me enough clues to get my issue resolved. I contacted enom.com and basically they related to me that registrydomains front end wasn't special. I could now log in at enom.com with my account info from registrydomains and lo and behold, everything worked! 
Phew, I was really worried. 
A quick attaboy goes out to Stuart Sweet who helped me get a message to you.
Thanks to both of you.


----------



## E43509 (Aug 31, 2011)

Bob 
btw what registrar did you end up using? enom has a big setup fee for a little guy like me that has less than 25 domains.
I was looking at NameCheap to transfer my domains.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Might not be the cheapest, but when I had issues with my "cheap" registrar a few years back, I switched to GoDaddy and will never go back. I've been very happy with the DNS service from them .. Don't use any of the other services though.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

E43509 said:


> Bob
> btw what registrar did you end up using? enom has a big setup fee for a little guy like me that has less than 25 domains.
> I was looking at NameCheap to transfer my domains.


I transferred my domain to register.com. I think it was $12 for one domain. My son-in-law has used them and was quite happy but I'm sure some others are as good or better. Enom is probably first-class, but so is the price.


----------



## E43509 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations.


----------

